# Open debridement of achilles tendon



## nabernhardt (May 15, 2012)

I have this procedure where dr performed.  I noticed a few others have had this similar situation but have gotten a for sure answer on what CPT code to use.

A vertical incision was made over the obvious chronic Achilles tendinitis. The skin flap was elevated. The peritenon was incised vertically. The tendon was then incised longitudinally, opening up as in filleting a fish. Inside the tendon was an area of chronic and necrotic tendinosis. This was shelled out with a 15 blade or rongeur. This incorporated approximately an inch and a half of the tendon and about a third of the inner central part of the tendon. Once all the necrotic tissue had been removed, the tendon and
peritenon were repaired with a running 4-0 Monocryl. 4-0 Monocryl closed the subcu and running 3-0 Prolene closed the skin. A sterile dressing applied and a postop boot.

hoping maybe someone has it figured out and can help us with this please.
Thinking maybe unlisted 27899?


----------



## nabernhardt (May 22, 2012)

does anyone have a suggestion or even a resouce please?
I just don't where to go on this?
thanks


----------

